# Problema de hareware overclokeado (help)



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2007)

Últimamente mi ordenador me esta dando problemas, por eso me gustaría preguntar un par de cosas para ver si vosotros me los podíais solucionar. Para situaros os explico la configuración del mismo. 

Tengo un 386 SX2 a 27 MHz Overclockeado a 333 MHz. En paralelo a la CPU le soldé un chip de Pentium II MMX para ayudarle en las tareas matemáticas (es sabido que el 386 no tiene coprocesador matemático). Tuve que hacerle un puente al chip paralelo con la RAM para usarla de Cache pero me iba muy lento, así que le instalé 60 nanosegundos más de RAM y lo situé en el congelador de mi casa, en el segundo Cajón, encima el de la Carne, para que el frió acelerara los 
cables de cobre que unen las 4 tarjetas gráficas, aceleradoras de texturas y pixeles con las ranuras ISA. 

Pegué un par de SIMM de 32 contactos para tener una de 72, pero tuve que añadirle a mano 8 Flip-Flop's de Germanio y de momento la cosa mejoraba, pero los días impares se soltaban y se me caían en el ventilador-disipador del lector de CD's que se calentaba y me fundía los CD's. Eso era normal ya que mi ventilador-Disipador tiene un diámetro de 1 palmo, porque le cambie el motor de la lectora de CD's que solo era 2x por el de la exprimidora y ahora es un 300x. El problema lo tengo cuando saco los CD's que si no le he dado 5 minutos para que se frene, el CD sale disparado y ya me he cargado 10 lamparas de mesilla de Noche, 2 cuadros, 7 Posters de la Pamela Anderson y a mi perro y a mi gato, que pasaban por ahí... les hecho de menos... 

Mi teclado de 386 no me parecía demasiado Util con mi Windows ME, ya que le faltaban teclas así que le he añadido un supletorio de teclas en la parte posterior del teclado, y cuando lo golpeo con saña y suficiente fuerza, parece que funcionan, he roto ya 3 mesas pero parece que vale la pena. He convertido mi Ratón en un Inalámbrico, usando un apuntador láser de un llavero y un receptor 
de radio. La cosa funciona aunque tengo que trabajar a oscuras, porque es muy sensible... 

Mi disquetera tiene capacidad para 4 disketes en paralelo, 5 si los fuerzo mucho, y hasta Zip's!! a veces me da algún error de lectura, pero supongo que es normal, usando como uso la disquetera de 5 1/4 como grabadora de CD's y conectados en el mismo BUS, con un switch aleatorio. 

La impresora-Fax-Modem-Scanner que me he montado a partir de una Matricial, con una lente de mis gafas del cole que se me rompió la montura, para convertirla en impresora Láser (va bien, pero a partir de la hoja 12 me las quema). La vieja Cannon de mi padre, convenientemente soldada el Tonner me permite hacer copias de imágenes con una resolución envidiable, unos 3000 pixels por metro cubico. 

Entonces, mis preguntas son: ¿Porque el Word peta a media Noche? y ¿Si llevo una neverita de camping y lo conecto al encendedor del R9 de mi primo, creéis que podría valerle como ordenador de a bordo con GPS? 

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 15, 2007)

Esa foto demuestra una seria falta de pc.... ojalá el mouse, no lo necesite mamá...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Claro, agregarle el coprocesador metemático! Como para un fin de semana trabajando al dope!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2010)

Creo que el problema es ventilación deberías usar uno de estos






Luego para la conexión wifi usando uno de estos quedará muy bien


----------

